# Can you tell if this is Brass or nickel silver track



## gerrya (Dec 30, 2007)

After many years, going to set up my HO set. This track was purchased in the early 80's and I think its Nickel Silver but not positive. Need to order some new track and want it to match. Im sure the switch machine screws are brass and they are much darker so Im assuming its nickel silver.
Thanks, Gerry


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes that track is nickel, you can tell by the color of the rails.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*metalic track*

Nickel is magnetic. My snap tracks are magnetic. What is surprising, is my flex tracks are non-magnetic allthough also not brass. Brass is an alloy of about 66% copper and 33% Zinc, neither is magnetic. Iron and Cobalt are the other 2 magnetic materials


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Stan kolak said:


> Nickel is magnetic. My snap tracks are magnetic. What is surprising, is my flex tracks are non-magnetic allthough also not brass. Brass is an alloy of about 66% copper and 33% Zinc, neither is magnetic. Iron and Cobalt are the other 2 magnetic materials


What you likely have is steel track which looks similar to nickel track and is magnetic. Tyco put it out for awhile as sectional track back in the late 70s/early 80s. Nickel silver track is not magnetic.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*metal tack*

I guess it is steel, gets discolored but pulls with a magnet. Not enough Nickel in the new alloy track for the magnetic pull.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I found out the hard way why I got a bundle of steel flex track for free. It is a bear to keep clean.


----------

